# Don't Driver Over 'Yellow' things



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Altim8ga, wanted to share his tale of his wheel vs. large yellow lane divider.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ouch

Is it getting fixed or replaced? oh yeah give us the who, where, what, how, when?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ran over some of those little round dividers that they use sometimes. Drifted off to the left, didn't seem them there, and ran over 3 or 4 of them. They were pretty big, must have stuck 2-3" off the ground.

$200 plus for the (new) wheel, I think the tire is ok though.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I know I've gone over those before....how fast were you going?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

35 or so. 12midnight. Changing that damn wheel to the small ass spare. What is that 15" or so? 18's on 3 corners and that spare up on the left front. I've put my stock 16's back on. 

New wheel/tire will be back on by next weekend.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

And I want to be in on club MoFo. I've got a bent rim to offer as an initiation fee.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

PM me for details.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh, my poor old rims... 
I can't look anymore...


----------



## kweimer (Feb 2, 2003)

Gross!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Oh, my poor old rims...
> I can't look anymore... *


Tell me about it. Someone curbed my RF 3 days before this happened. I was really ill about it till this happened....

I think the wheels appreciated moving a white Alt as opposed to a silver one.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Mark,*

What _really_ sucks is that Miglia
has discontinued the Cello. That
means you're practically stuck with
having to rebuild the rim...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Found THE LAST FREAKING ONE that Tire Rack had. I will prolly have the broken one fixed for a spare, but I did get lucky and get a new one for the fourth.


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

I've heard those big dots called "turtles". I can understand how that would bend your wheel.

You could have gotten another spare, put it on your left front, and kept the 18's on the back. So you'd have two black steel wheels on the front, and alloys on the back....hehehe....just joking......a lot of the Honda geeks around here think that looks good for some reason.


----------

